# Looking for a couple experienced crew Saturday



## Fin Reaper (May 31, 2012)

Flat seas and sunshine. Gonna head out to cerveza Saturday out of Freeport. Looking for a couple crew. Pm if interested


----------



## indaskinny (May 25, 2009)

DFC is a good safe knowledgable boat operator guys. The split is very reasonable out of his boat as well. I'd jump on if I was already headed out. 

The weather is going to be perfect.


----------

